# Travellers Cheques



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you know if there's any way to buy travellers cheques here in UAE, if yes where?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No. You can exchange them but not buy them.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you Wandabug, I guess now I'll have to consider a banker's draft as alternative.


----------

